

Node Knockout 2013 Winners - jacquesc
http://nodeknockout.com

======
gerad
Personally, I think the most interesting one one is Tidbit, which lets you
mine bitcoin via an iframe installed on your website.
[http://nodeknockout.com/teams/shoop-
team](http://nodeknockout.com/teams/shoop-team)

------
clone1018
Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to nodeknockout.com

~~~
jacquesc
fixed, sorry about that!

